# You may already have seen these



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Some may have seen these, I'm just testing the ability to link from the sentra.net gallery, feel free to comment though. I think they're both from the same angle...

Mini Meet East









Outside my apartment


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i dont think its working


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, Scott told me they would allow linking only from this site, but apparently it's not hooked up yet or something.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Dumb mistake... working now.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice Classic! Yours Adam?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, that's my baby. The wheels are Konig Traffik's, 15x6.5 and 16lbs.


----------

